# Formula-K is coming!



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

Formula-K is coming!

Formula-K slot cars are hand-fabricated HO scale cars modeled after 1960s Formula One cars. More info coming soon.

-Cory


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

OK, now that has MY attention! WOOT!


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! They are looking pretty. Can't wait for some more details on these! And the price list!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Gareth said:


> Wow! They are looking pretty. Can't wait for some more details on these! And the price list!


Dont care about no price list!
Besides...I just showed it to the TM and
she says "Whatever makes you happy, dear"

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Lucky man! My TM has been pretty good with it but I've got to be tactical now with new baby, her on maternity and buying a house with a slotcave attached. Which means I can have a bigger more permanent track!

But these would look fantastic going round. Especially with some Faller Nurburgring buildings to finish it off.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

TOS 

3. No posting of "visit my website" type messages. Links to sites that helps answer someone’s question is fine. We do not want a bunch of "visit my website" type messages or just messages with a link and no more, I don't do it other places and I expect the same respect here.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Chop1965 said:


> TOS
> 
> 3. No posting of "visit my website" type messages. Links to sites that helps answer someone’s question is fine. We do not want a bunch of "visit my website" type messages or just messages with a link and no more, I don't do it other places and I expect the same respect here.


Really ...? Thats what you took from the original post? 

The actual question that is on many of our minds is,

"What do the TOS have to say about BB pariahs slithering in the back door after they have been permanently exiled?" 

Typically, your combatively splitting hairs and not comprehending the SPIRIT of the rule. It's slotcar hobby related, not storm windows, or brush cutters, see? 

Interestingly, the upshot is; the more you post under your new alias, the more of your true persona you exhibit for the permanent record.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Ah Mr Hall, I was forwarned that I would struggle to comprehend your ''musings'' and it is thus.

I'm not who you think I am, but I am someone equally confused by references to brush cutters and slithering as other brits would be. Up to you if you wish to clarify any of it, my intel is you will do the reverse.

As for my post, the first post clearly breaks the TOS, it attempts to steer traffic from here to another one, which is a forum AND a commercial site. Tsk Tsk. The rule is pretty clear, don't glom onto HT with links to your own site, and no intention to add content.

It is not as if the post can get by on the information angle, since no question was asked, the post was just dropped and the intention is to drive people to another site which adds nothing new to our great hobby. Even if it did, the post still breaks the TOS without a single hair being split.

I am sure you would agree if the party doing it was on your hit list, I was warned to expect that also. Just as Cory has been warned about doing kind of thing before, issues fake apologies and then keeps right on doing it, you have an agenda and respect the TOS spirit AND facts insufficiently in my humble opinion.

I hope to be wrong on this. If Cory removes the link and fills this thread with lots of juicy content I would be more than happy to be wrong. The project itself, which I assume is not Cory's own work, looks interesting, it is the publicizing which is off base.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ummm... Bill, besides the Slithering above, wouldn't you also agree that __Cory__ should be a Supporting Vendor/Sponsor here before he posts links for selling his wares ? Just sayin'


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

His MO is to cross such lines, apologise fakely after, and keep on doing it.

Mr Halls is, so far, to do everything listed on my crib sheet.

Let us hope the right thing happens, that Cory takes out the right status and add loads of content. He is in danger of others doing it for him if he does not hurry in any case.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

joez870 said:


> OK, now that has MY attention! WOOT!


not trying 2 get involved here........
but i muat agree w/ Joez...
that these cars have "MY" attention as well (insert drooling here) :thumbsup:

i've always LOVED those "Torpedo" Early Grand-Prix Bods :thumbsup:

& would like More info on; bod's, colors, chassis specs & $$$$$....

not siding...just liking the Concept for new slots :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave: 2 everyone


----------



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

*Wow*

I'm just a guy who enjoys the hobby of slot cars and is hoping that, through exposure and innovation, the hobby will grow in the US and worldwide. Don't get uppity and self-righteous with me Mr. Banned-From-Everywhere.

-Cory


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

If that is true then put the content on here and the other places you have tried to use, rather than links and minimal content. The bigger the forum, the more the exposure, so content not links actually works for you as well. Read all the TOS stuff too, as per advice given to you.

Regards - Mr-banned-from-nowhere.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

... And that's enough for this thread.


----------

